# Tips for my cutting diet.



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

I've decided my long term goal is to loose weight and become more fit. Lower bodyfat to 10-14%. It's a long term goal so i'm not gonna try doing this in 6-7 months.  As long as i get it done sooner than later. Those are my stats now.  99.2kg. 21.1 % bf   I have not put this up yet to calculated macros yet. But i'll be aiming for around *P*: 180   *C*: 250   *F*: 30 =  1990 calories.
*
Diet:
*
*Morning*: 3 Eggs, Blueberries and 1 banana.
*

10:00: *Oats with Protein Powder.

*
12:30: *Chicken breast with spinach or broccoli

*
16:30:  *Protein powder


*Preworkout meal:  *Can of tuna with Banana.

*

Lunch:  *Any kind of meat with veggies.


----------



## Robdjents (Jan 10, 2019)

Looks like an inmates diet.
for real tho where’s the food?


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

Robdjents said:


> Looks like an inmates diet.
> for real tho where’s the food?



Thanks for jumping in and helping me out!

honestly  i'm not very good at making a good diet. I'm too simple when it comes to food. 

When you talk about real food are you meaning more meat, fish, rice?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2019)

DNp said:


> I've decided my long term goal is to loose weight and become more fit. Lower bodyfat to 10-14%. It's a long term goal so i'm not gonna try doing this in 6-7 months.  As long as i get it done sooner than later. Those are my stats now.  99.2kg. 21.1 % bf   I have not put this up yet to calculated macros yet. But i'll be aiming for around *P*: 180   *C*: 250   *F*: 30 =  1990 calories.
> *
> Diet:
> *
> ...



I would kill myself if this was my diet. 

Eat whatever you prefer. All I will say is your fats are too low. In fact I bet the calories might be a bit low too. I think you should recalculate your tdee. How did you determine bodyfat?

Also as for your goal, there is a huge difference between 10 and 14% fat.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would kill myself if this was my diet.
> 
> Eat whatever you prefer. All I will say is your fats are too low. In fact I bet the calories might be a bit low too. I think you should recalculate your tdee. How did you determine bodyfat?
> 
> Also as for your goal, there is a huge difference between 10 and 14% fat.



Like i said i'm very bad at making my own diet. I've thought about hiring professional coach to make a diet for me. 

I used TDEE calculator on the internet. But it said my cutting calories should be 2685 calories..which i would have thought was little to high? Maybe i should start at 2300/2400 calories then?

I get mesured by the same coach each time. With clippers not sure how accurate it is. Before christmas i was 99kg and 21.3 bodyfat 18th December. 

Yeah my goals are getting somewhere close to that 10-14%  that's why i gave said it was my long term goal. First i need to get below 20% then go from there. 


10% is my dream one day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2019)

DNp said:


> Like i said i'm very bad at making my own diet. I've thought about hiring professional coach to make a diet for me.
> 
> I used TDEE calculator on the internet. But it said my cutting calories should be 2685 calories..which i would have thought was little to high? Maybe i should start at 2300/2400 calories then?
> 
> ...



If the calculator says 2600 cals then start there.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> If the calculator says 2600 cals then start there.



time to build new diet and hopefully better one!  Thanks.:32 (20):


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2019)

Cut out the protein powder and eat real food that's high in protein and low in fats. You don't need to always do chicken if you don't want. Bricks should be in to tell ya about his love of turkey. Real food is way more filling then a drink. And speaking of drinks, a little tip I use is to down 12 oz of water about 5-10 min before you eat. 

I have a few other tricks of the trade but learn the trade first.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

snake said:


> Cut out the protein powder and eat real food that's high in protein and low in fats. You don't need to always do chicken if you don't want. Bricks should be in to tell ya about his love of turkey. Real food is way more filling then a drink. And speaking of drinks, a little tip I use is to down 12 oz of water about 5-10 min before you eat.
> 
> I have a few other tricks of the trade but learn the trade first.



I like fish all kinds of fish. Beef. Meat. Chicken. I'll replace the protein powder with food.  I also love eggs.

turkey here is way to expensive.  That water trick actually seems to work. I googled it and it will make you more fuller so you won't eat as much!  Very good tip!


----------



## snake (Jan 10, 2019)

DNp said:


> I like fish all kinds of fish. Beef. Meat. Chicken. I'll replace the protein powder with food.  I also love eggs.
> 
> turkey here is way to expensive.  That water trick actually seems to work. I googled it and it will make you more fuller so you won't eat as much!  Very good tip!



Googled it, what, didn't trust the ol' Snakes? lol

As for fish and eggs... you haven't been around here long enough to know how I dislike them, but it is a good alternative to chicken. I wish I liked fish but don't let Seek hear me say that.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

snake said:


> Googled it, what, didn't trust the ol' Snakes? lol
> 
> As for fish and eggs... you haven't been around here long enough to know how I dislike them, but it is a good alternative to chicken. I wish I liked fish but don't let Seek hear me say that.



Haha i did trust the ol' Snakes! Especially with that avatar of yours.  But when i learn something new i need to google too hahah. 


Damn! How come you don't like fish and eggs?


----------



## Seeker (Jan 10, 2019)

DNp said:


> Haha i did trust the ol' Snakes! Especially with that avatar of yours.  But when i learn something new i need to google too hahah.
> 
> 
> Damn! How come you don't like fish and eggs?



Snakey thinks eggs are chicken abortions a d fish swim around eating their own poop. lol you'll get use to ole Snakey. it takes a little time.


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 10, 2019)

Like others have said 1900 is too low, start higher, and personally, if I'm taking protein powders more than once a day it means the fridge is empty. I really like frozen tilapia, its cheap, quick to cook, and you can do a lot of different things with it.


----------



## juuced (Jan 10, 2019)

tilapia eeew gross!  Salmon all the way !


----------



## Trump (Jan 10, 2019)

What was the finished results of your dnp run I forgot?? Did you drop body fat % and put it back on??
Just been and found it you started at 24% and now you 21% well done keeping it off that was back in November


----------



## Has (Jan 10, 2019)

my tip for Appetit: mix ​1 spoon psyllium (grounded/powder) to a glass of water, wait 2 Minute at least. then drink that shit. it´s diatery fieber that fills up with water. So after drink that glass with psyllium, drink 2 glasses pure water after it. all this water will be sucked up by the psyllium inside your stomach. It will get more solid and feels like you ate something. But in real you took 0kcal . 
you can combine that with the mentioned drink 12 oz 5 minutes before you eat. it´s imba, every one who didn´t know try it


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

daddyboul said:


> Like others have said 1900 is too low, start higher, and personally, if I'm taking protein powders more than once a day it means the fridge is empty. I really like frozen tilapia, its cheap, quick to cook, and you can do a lot of different things with it.



I will start with higher calories.  Yeah normally i don't take protein powder but i thought it might be an good add last time i used protein was like 2 years ago.

talipa i haven't tried. But i'll be open minded to try it now when i see it at the store.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

Trump said:


> What was the finished results of your dnp run I forgot?? Did you drop body fat % and put it back on??
> Just been and found it you started at 24% and now you 21% well done keeping it off that was back in November



3% bodyfat dropped yeah haven't gained it back. But those 3% aren't really noticeable since i was already so fat before.


----------



## DNp (Jan 10, 2019)

Has said:


> my tip for Appetit:mix ​1 spoon psyllium (grounded/powder) to a glass of water, wait 2 Minute at least. then drink that shit. it´s diatery fieber that fills up with water. So after drink that glass with psyllium, drink 2 glasses pure water after it. all this water will be sucked up by the psyllium inside your stomach. It will get more solid and feels like you ate something. But in real you took 0kcal .
> you can combine that with the mentioned drink 12 oz 5 minutes before you eat. it´s imba, every one who didn´t know try it



Another great idea added thank you for that!  
So this will also make me eat less right? Or atleast make me more full in the stomach?


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 11, 2019)

juuced said:


> tilapia eeew gross! Salmon all the way !



look, ocean-caught salmon is lightyears better, but a price tag makes a difference too


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Snakey thinks eggs are chicken abortions a d fish swim around eating their own poop. lol you'll get use to ole Snakey. it takes a little time.


I agree with snake....


----------



## Has (Jan 11, 2019)

DNp said:


> Another great idea added thank you for that!
> So this will also make me eat less right? Or atleast make me more full in the stomach?



Yes mainly a way to reduce hunger. But also a good way to prevent constipation. Let's you shit every day, even when you are on low calories or/and low carb


----------



## deejeff442 (Jan 11, 2019)

Talipia fish is a bottom. Feeder tastes like dirt to me. 
Also agree dump the shakes


----------



## Viduus (Jan 14, 2019)

1900 might not be to low depending on your stats. As POB mentioned, start with your TDEE but use a conservative energy expenditure.

Drop your calories by 500 or 1000 a day. Weigh yourself every morning, post dump and pre food. Avg your weekly weight loss. If it’s more then 1pound (500) or 2 pounds (1000) then raise your calories. If it’s less, lower them.

When in doubt, hire Helios.


----------

